# Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm



## Jennabean (May 18, 2012)

I picked up the lighter shades that were available at my local Target. 





Sunlight:  Left to right  010 Darling, 020 Lovesick, 015 Cherish, 001 Honey. and 040 Rendezvous





Sunlight: Left to right 010 Darling, 020 Lovesick, 015 Cherish, 001 Honey. and 040 Rendezvous





Shade:  Left to right 010 Darling, 020 Lovesick, 015 Cherish, 001 Honey. and 040 Rendezvous





Naked lips!  I have very little natural color and an awesome freckle on the side.







010 Darling





020 Lovesick





015 Cherish





001 Honey





040 Rendezvous





Overall I love these!  I used a couple swipes for these pictures, so it can also be applied lighter.  It leaves an awesome and very natural stain that lasts for a long time.  I have tarte lipsurgence in amused, and while it is more pigmented, these leave a much better stain.  I can't wait to try the darker colors!


----------



## amandah (May 18, 2012)

You found these at target? Omg i must make a trip!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome swatches and for always keeping them in the same L-R order. =)


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 13, 2012)

Great pics! I have to put on lip primer to get the "naked" lips look you have naturally!  I love these balms too! I bought a few in the lighter colors and loved them SO much I wanted to try one of the darker colors in Romantic.  Then I saw a swatch of Smitten and I need that! (and I believe this is how addiction starts because suddenly I have 8.)  I had a super hard time finding them in store that I had to order on ulta.com! Thanks for sharing ;]


----------



## clchild (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the Rendezvous shade. Love it!  And it would look good on virtually any skin tone... Good staying power too, I'll definitely purchase these in different shades.


----------



## clchild (Jun 26, 2012)

Got these in a few more shades.  Very good quality for the price!


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 26, 2012)

Love the honey one. Darnit, stop tempting me you guys! lol


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm dying to get my hands on some of these. Keeping an eye on the circulars for sales!


----------



## Pancua (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I need these!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 5, 2012)

OMG thanks for swatching these. I'm in love with all of those colors!!  I'm off to find them as soon as I get out of work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkHummingBird (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for swatching these. I absolutely love the cherish. I don't know if they are available in Canada, but I will check it out the next time I go for a beauty haul.


----------



## Beauty Secrets (Jul 7, 2012)

WOWWWW !!!! I want to buy those right now !! I didn't know was that beautifullll !!!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 8, 2012)

They are very pretty. Too bad I'm on a no-buy. Well, good for my wallet.


----------



## pandabearjones (Jul 15, 2012)

I just found them at my local Walgreens-they have them tucked in beside a display case of Revlon nail polishes, they aren't even labelled. I bought Lovesick and I really like the way it goes on and how it feels. Much better than the Revlon pin lipstains. I almost bought Sweetheart, it's a little lighter color and I think it might work better for me, but this is a great summer color.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't find honey anywhere. it must be THE shade to get


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find honey anywhere. it must be THE shade to get


 It's my absolute favorite! Out of the shades I have, I find it to be the most wearable and flattering. It also took me the longest time to find that shade. (Every time I would find one left at a store, someone had already ripped the wrapping off and tested it out on themselves! It took me ages to find one that hadn't been used!) I have 7 currently, and really adore them. (I might have a "slight" addiction haha!). I have the shades: Honey, Smitten, Darling, Lovesick, Cherish, Adore, &amp; Rendezvous. 

(If you have an Ulta nearby- I'd recommend looking for them there, and using one of their 20% off/ or $3 coupons. You can also use manufacture's coupons there, so keep your eye's open for the Revlon ones! I bought all of mine BOGO from different stores that had them on sale, and used coupons. So, they wound up being pretty inexpensive!)


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's my absolute favorite! Out of the shades I have, I find it to be the most wearable and flattering. It also took me the longest time to find that shade. (Every time I would find one left at a store, someone had already ripped the wrapping off and tested it out on themselves! It took me ages to find one that hadn't been used!) I have 7 currently, and really adore them. (I might have a "slight" addiction haha!). I have the shades: Honey, Smitten, Darling, Lovesick, Cherish, Adore, &amp; Rendezvous.
> 
> (If you have an Ulta nearby- I'd recommend looking for them there, and using one of their 20% off/ or $3 coupons. You can also use manufacture's coupons there, so keep your eye's open for the Revlon ones! I bought all of mine BOGO from different stores that had them on sale, and used coupons. So, they wound up being pretty inexpensive!)


 Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'll keep my eye out for the coupons. I'm loving these!  I have 3 so far... Rendezovus, Cherish and I finally found Honey at Walgreens!!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'll keep my eye out for the coupons. I'm loving these!  I have 3 so far... Rendezovus, Cherish and I finally found Honey at Walgreens!!!


 Yay! Glad you found them!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 29, 2012)

Whoo HOo! I got four of them at CVS. But it's odd how they only offer 5 colors at my CVS. I think these are my new addiction.


----------



## Jessica Turner (Aug 2, 2012)

I waaaannnnt...cherish is so pretty


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

I tried them at my local Shoppers...I don't know if they were old and dried out or what, but the pigments were nowhere near that bright, even for a product that's meant to give a soft, glowing look. I guess I tried a bad batch! Nice review


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DBGenevieve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried them at my local Shoppers...I don't know if they were old and dried out or what, but the pigments were nowhere near that bright, even for a product that's meant to give a soft, glowing look. I guess I tried a bad batch! Nice review


They were not bright on me either. In fact I couldn't see Honey on me at all and Smitten had only very subtle color. Adore is good and I went back and got Crush. Much more color to it. Love it.


----------



## NickiNick (Aug 26, 2012)

It took a while for them to come to Canada.  I bought Sweetheart at my local shoppers... I'm impressed.  Next time they have a 20x the points event, I'll pick up the other colors I've been eyeing.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NickiNick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It took a while for them to come to Canada.  I bought Sweetheart at my local shoppers... I'm impressed.  Next time they have a 20x the points event, I'll pick up the other colors I've been eyeing.


 Shoppers is where I tried them...Yeah wait for an event because I think for what they are, they're over priced.


----------



## jacquiiiem (Aug 31, 2012)

Cherish looks gorgeous on you!!! I definitely need to pick that one up, thanks for the swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I own Darling, Charm, Precious, Honey &amp; Romantic. I have to say Charm is my absolute favourite though it may not be for some people! A bright, light coral.. If that makes sense?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow I love it in Honey. Cherish is cute too. Will keep this in mind next time I see it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ILuvMakeup1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the color Cherish and I am certain it's the most wearable of the bunch. Not to light, not to dark. Just a pretty baby pink. Charm is also wearable, just a simple nude color.


----------



## ILuvMakeup1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I want to get Redvenous, such a pretty coral color.It looks great for summertime! Totally not fall though.


----------



## Makeuplovers (Oct 2, 2012)

i lovee the Honey color.. its so sweet and feminine for everyday wear.. will definitely gonna buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

p.s you have very cute lips.. or they are looking cute because of the gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loveroxie (Oct 2, 2012)

From your list, I have honey! A great color for everyday &lt;3

lovely swatches hun!


----------



## loveroxie (Oct 2, 2012)

From your list, I have honey! A great color for everyday &lt;3

lovely swatches hun!


----------



## MomoSmileyFaces (Oct 24, 2012)

Love these so much!


----------



## Aisha (Oct 26, 2012)

I like the Honey shade!!!!!!! its really cool...


----------

